# Free avy awareness class Wednesday



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey all,
Just a heads up about the Friends of Berthoud Pass avy class this evening at the Oriental Theater from 7:00-9:30. Please pass this on to anyone that you think might be interested. 
Hope you can make it.
*FOBP 

*AVALANCHE AWARENESS COURSES

*Friends of Berthoud Pass (berthoudpass.org) is proud to continue our low cost, high quality Avalanche Awareness Courses for the '08-09 Season. 

We are pleased to welcome Bob Tomsky, aka 'Bobski', formerly the Berthoud Pass Ski Patrol Avalanche Training Director, who will provide backcountry travelers with an overview of avalanche awareness, avoidance, rescue and forecasting methods and skills. 

Topics such as route selection, hazard minimization, best practices, preparedness and terrain analysis will be covered in a 2 1/2 hour classroom presentation. Full Day On-Snow sessions at Berthoud Pass will be conducted in January 2009 for FOBP members.

* Wed. Oct. 8 in Winter Park at The Pub
* Wed. Oct. 15 in Boulder, CU Campus Benson #180
* Wed. Oct. 22 in Denver, The Oriental Theater
* Wed. Oct. 29 in Bouder, CU Campus Benson #180
* Wed. Nov. 12 in Golden, School of Mines Campus, Green Center, Petroleum Hall
* Wed. Nov. 19 in Denver, The Oriental Theater
* Wed. Dec. 10 in Winter Park at The Pub

All sessions are free of charge and open to the public, however donations are greatly appreciated. Please be on time, we start promptly at 7:00pm and run until approximately 9:30pm.


----------

